# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for November 2011

## PercyLucid

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Dream Guide Team or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Go into your school (old or current) and make all your teachers mad

Advanced Task - Visit a place in your favorite book, video game, movie, TV show, etc.

----------


## Aristaeus

Hmm... For once, I do not like the Basic Task much. _(Shrugs)_ I might do it eventually, though.

I think I will travel either to a book world or a video game world, seeing as I am not much of a television or movie watcher.

Well, time for some dream incubation.

----------


## PercyLucid

Have fun!

----------


## tommo

Basic task seems fun!  I will go to my high school, and I have something in mind to piss them all off.

Can't really think of a good place for the Advanced Task, will have to give it some thought.

----------


## Amity

I finally broke my dry spell with 3 lucid dreams last night.
Unfortunately, I didn't complete the tasks yet, but I did make an attempt.
I also had a non-lucid dream where I visited my high school, and another where I explored a video game world, so I think I'm making progress!
If you're interested in having a read, the DJ entries are here:

*Lucids & high school:* 3 Lucids After Month-Long Dry Spell + Fragments (TotM Attempt)

*Video game:* Egyptian Goddess Video Game + Fragments

----------


## EpicZombeh

I've already done the first, but it's fun so I'll do it again....

----------


## Juf

I think I'll be going for the task since it coincides with my Harry Potter tasks  :smiley:

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Not so fond of the basic, I used to make them all mad anyway. Will give the advanced a try though, Im thinking Matrix  :Shades wink:  rooftop scene maybe.. My first try at doing a monthly task, good luck everyone!

----------


## Mirui987

Does it count if you make them all mad right now?  ::D:

----------


## zebrah

Even if the tasks don't sound super exciting to you it's always fun to test your lucid dreaming skills and attempt all the tasks. It's not possible to come up with tasks everyone likes so be patient when a task you don't like comes up. Why not attempt it anyway?

I actually really like both of these and can't wait to attempt them.

----------


## Puffin

I'm definitely doing the advanced! I haven't actually visited that many places from movies (other than Pandora), as I usually just summon the characters and go from there.

Which locations to choose...  :Thinking:

----------


## carebearboy

I seem to be at school in my dreams quite often so maybe this is the task for me.

I'll be starting visualisations tonight and see what happens.

----------


## WDr

Yes!! Did the first one! And really early too! :smiley:  hooray!  ::banana::  

Anyway, the dream:
I was walking on a colored, small bridge in a completely withe room when I suddenly levitated over a gap. It made me go lucid  :smiley: I thought of the basic task of the month, and my school immediately popped up in front of me, and the white room suddenly became the schoolyard. I ran inside, but didn't see any teachers, so instead of finding one and make him/her mad, I sent a red "angry-pulse" out of my body. It exploded over the whole school, and suddenly every person (included some teachers that decided to show up...) turned their heads agains me, extremely mad. I thought that if I didnt move fast, they all would kill me or something, so I ran out the door and flew away  :smiley:

----------


## BAMitsLauraX

Last night was one of the first time ive ever remembered to try a task of the month in a dream! Except I remembered last months trick or treat one and even then I didnt do it because I was already inside and the only door around was the cupboard door, so I opened it and there were some creepy looking stairs so I closed it quickly.. not a very successful attempt but at least I managed to achnowledge it so thats an improvement!! but both these tasks sound fun so if I get lucid anytime Ill try and rememeber!  :smiley:

----------


## anderj101

I rarely have school dreams anymore. If I'm lucky enough to become lucid, I should be able to teleport or fly there.  For the advanced, I'd like to go hang out with Wiley in Waking Life.

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

If I manage to get a decent LD during the month, I'll do it. I like the advanced task more than the basic, but oh well  ::D:  Good luck everyone.

----------


## sh4rkbyt3

I think I'm going to visit the Matrix , if I get lucid , then it comes from seeing an agent or Neo.
So this one will be easy I guess.

----------


## BobbyLance

Nice tasks. Gonna be attempting this tasks in the next few days. Wish me luck  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

Good luck!

----------


## Naiya

Oooh, advanced task sounds pretty fun this month. Posting in here to remind myself to actually do it... ~_~

----------


## Elladora

Omygoodness, I can never remember to do the tasks of the month when I get a lucid (which is why i've never posted here before) but for the first time ever i did so:
As I was walking down a long alley I already had the strong sense that I was dreaming. As I walked further I kept repeating to myself "I'm dreaming, I'm dreaming I'm dreaming" I kept doing that until I can across these men playing either chess or checkers. I walked up to them and asked them how they felt about being characters in a dream. Two of them looked at each other confused and another just shrugged. Then I remembered the task of the month and quickly tried to rack my brain what the advanced task was, i remembered it seemed so much more fun, I even asked the three men if any of them knew but they all shrugged; DCs are so useless.
  I sighed and decided on doing the basic task I continued down the ally until I saw a door. There I vividly tried to remember my old highschool before opening it. When I walked inside I realized I was standing in the music room of my highschool. There was a class and they were rehearsing. At that moment I screamed at the top of my lungs and the playing stopped immediatly. The instructor clearly looked ticked of so I smiled and moved on. I went out into the halls and found a bat on the floor, I picked it up and started running down the halls, screaming while hitting each of the doors I came across with the bat. Teachers started coming out and were yelling profanities at me. The last thing I remember before waking up was running right into my old english teacher I hope that works  :smiley:

----------


## JoeyBelgier

Advanced looks easier than basic, in my opinion. Too bad I don't dream too much lately. 2 weeks ago was way better.

----------


## Moondreamer

Ok, one question......
I always try the basic first.  BUT I'M HOMESCHOOLED! Whats the fun in getting my parents mad? I do it every day  :tongue2:

----------


## Din

I love the advanced task.  If I undergo it, it's gotta be that place from the game Distorted Travesty that I've grown to hate and...  well, hate.  Black Rock Fortress.

If not... oh well.  I look forward to the entries.

----------


## dreamerJon23

*I'm going to shoot my philosophy teacher in the kneecap, he just gave me an F on my mid-term. This should make him mad...

For the advanced task, it's off to Hoagwarts for me!*

----------


## zebrah

> I'm going to shoot my philosophy teacher in the kneecap, he just gave me an F on my mid-term. This should make him mad...



Philosophy seems like something you'd get all A's in. Your professor must just be a jerk. Good luck with the tasks.

----------


## dreamerJon23

*@zebra - Dude, I wrote this amazing paper laying out the metaphysical structure of the astral plane and the related philosophical position it gives on reality. He said, "this is pure imagination" and gave me a @#$&ing F!

I even featured the idea that the structure of the mind is recurring in large groups of galaxies because it's a depiction that we are walking around in a reality created by our minds (so we see it's structure at our highest perceptual level.)

He says, "OK? this is not philosophy - this is pure imagination ans superstition." It's a philosophical proposition you stupid cunt!*

----------


## Mancon

Just now noticed this was up >.<!

Going to try them tonight, and post my results tomorrow.

P.S. Great task ideas, Mancon!

----------


## fOrceez

> P.S. Great task ideas, Mancon!



 I see you there..

----------


## Alsroge

> @zebra - Dude, I wrote this amazing paper laying out the metaphysical structure of the astral plane and the related philosophical position it gives on reality. He said, "this is pure imagination" and gave me a @#$&ing F!
> 
> I even featured the idea that the structure of the mind is recurring in large groups of galaxies because it's a depiction that we are walking around in a reality created by our minds (so we see it's structure at our highest perceptual level.)
> 
> He says, "OK? this is not philosophy - this is pure imagination ans superstition." It's a philosophical proposition you stupid cunt!



That sucks, good sir. I've always considered writing a paper on lucid dreaming and consciousness for one of my papers, but have strayed against it because I live in the middle of Bumfuck nowhere, and my teachers are all at least seventy years old. You going into the astral plane structure seems like a paper I'd want to read. It should've been a pleasure for him.  :tongue2:  I would like reading that if you want to maybe upload it.....  ::banana::

----------


## voxAETHER

looking forward to trying the task.

one of my dream goals overall is to go to "Rapture" in bioshock, so, hopefully i will get two birds with one stone!

----------


## dreamerJon23

*Well, he said I can re-write it, so maybe I'll upload the final draft*

----------


## Singularity125

Man, these are perfect for me. I have one professor this semester that stands out as being a total ass, and I'd love to get payback on him. As for the advanced task, I wind up in video game worlds in half of my dreams anyway, being a gamer. I just need to become lucid in one and really be IN the game, instead of just playing it! Now, I just need to really focus this month. It's been months since I've had a lucid dream... >.>

----------


## transient

I had a semi-lucid dream where I was playing the "Launch" map on Call of Duty: Black Ops. I became lucid half way through a match but decided to play it through, It was just another friend and myself on our team and there were probably 40 or so people on the other team. They were all terrible so it was pretty fun. I don't know if this counts because the task explicitly states that you must "Visit" the place while lucid and I became lucid while already there. Happy dreaming!  ::D:

----------


## Alsroge

I'm putting my foot in the door and am stating right now that I'm going to conquer this advanced task this month. It's #1 in my goals. I will get it done! I am lucid.

----------


## dreamerJon23

*My teacher just changed my F to an A after I talked to him about it.

So I will no longer be shooting him in the kneecap for the TOTM, instead I plan on setting off an explosion in the faculty wing. I am still going to Hoagwarts.*

----------


## carebearboy

I'm going to try the task of being in a place in one of my favorite books: The Memoirs of Cleopatra. I'm not feeling the idea of angering someone, even if in my dreams. It's just not my personality.

----------


## fOrceez

> My teacher just changed my F to an A after I talked to him about it.
> 
> So I will no longer be shooting him in the kneecap for the TOTM, instead I plan on setting off an explosion in the faculty wing. I am still going to Hoagwarts.



That's awesome, dude! What'd he say?

----------


## dreamerJon23

*





 Originally Posted by fOrceez


That's awesome, dude! What'd he say?



He said he didn't understand my paper and didn't know how to judge it, so I went through two of the points I made and he seemed impresses so he changed my grade to an A.  The writing was kinda dense, took me 15 hours to write, so that was that. ;P*

----------


## Metallicuh

I don't want to make my music teacher mad he's cool.
I'll piss off the ISS teacher though  :smiley:

----------


## sharkanana

After a dry spell of lucids, I had a very memorable and long dream last night.  And completed advanced task.

Entry Link


*Spoiler* for _excerpt_: 



As I stared down the street, walking in the middle of the street now, I realized I was dreaming.  There were people behind me, one azn guy, and for some reason I just started running down the street.  I think of what I should do and remember the TOTM.  I think of There Will Be Blood and imagine being in a scene in the movie.

The dream shifts and I am in a dark, old, wooden room.  It is the final scene of There Will Be Blood.  Daniel Plainview is there, but he is not played by Daniel Day Lewis, I think it is the old man from In the name of the father.  Then Eli(Walter Mattheau!) steps in the room and sits in a chair across from 2 parallel tables, running longwise between the actors.  I inspect Plainview carefully and listen to them talk.  He has a pretty identical out to the movie, he had a small moustache, greased aside hair, same arching of his back, and his voice is accurate, even though the actor is different.  As I get bored of the scene, where the dialogue wasn't accurate, Plainview berates Eli and threatens the Milkshake comment.  LOL!

----------


## Aristaeus

Jeez, the Advanced Task is coming to be a lot harder than I thought it would be. In several of my lucids, I have managed to get to a location in which the _characters_ of the game/movie/show are present, but when it comes to recreating an area _from_ the fictional story, I have been having serious problems... First I tried _Baten Kaitos_, next I tried _Star Trek_, after that I tried _The Nightmare Before Christmas_ (maybe I will try _Amadeus_ next). Again, I have managed to make the _characters_ of those particular entertainments appear in mine lucid dreams, but I just cannot manage to recreate an area which _appeared_ in them. _(Shrugs)_ Maybe I am just over-thinking things, as usual.

This is the hardest task for me yet, next to becoming the king of Wild Things.

Hopefully I will have this done before time runs out.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Woo hoo! Finished the ToTM last night by constructing my own Mjolnir suit of armour from the Halo games!  ::D: 





> 48th Lucid - ToTM November 
> The beginning of the dream eludes me, but my memory begins with me already lucid. I am in a place I've never been before, a small pasture, surrounded by hills on 3 sides and leading to the ocean on the other. Opposite the ocean is a small house/cottage up on the hill, I began somewhere near here. Knowing that I was dreaming, I decided to go for a bit of a fly. I jump up in the air and propel myself forward - the wind flapping my clothes and hair. I took a dive towards the ground and flipped upside down, flying backwards down the hill. I drop, gently rubbing against the ground as I continue to push as I fly. I remember thinking about the strange warmth it produced instead of pain, and how it shouldn't tear the shirt I was wearing. I get back upright and fly back towards the cottage on the hill.
> 
> Inside, fOrceez's little brother is set up as a clue to complete the ToTM, as he's completely dressed in Mjolnir armour from the Halo series. Oh, right! I should do the ToTM! I look in a mirror and start to create the armour around me. Almost like in Iron Man, the armour starts latching around my arms, legs, body and head. I can still see perfectly clearly, no helmet or visor obstructs my view - but I'm now decked out in full yellow armour! 
> 
> 
> 
> I move my arms around, jump up and down, it was incredibly light and offered no resistance - feeling as though it actually increased the speed and power of my movements. I go back outside and look out over the hills. I point my hands down at the ground and push - this is one of the first times I've tried to use Iron Man rocket-style flying but boy is it good. I flew around the hills for a while, and some time later lose lucidity - though quite how I am not sure.

----------


## anderj101

I'm failing so far this month. No lucids, and only a small amount of recall. I blame it on work-related stress.

----------


## dreamerJon23

*Sorry I failed you guys, although I did meet 7 of 9, it was in an ordinary setting and I don't think I can do it with only 3 nights left. :/
No school related dreams either.*

----------


## Taffy

Not a lot of people completed the tasks, huh? I wanted to try but I had a terrible dryspell, and I have some of my own goals at the moment.

----------

